# Beginner vics?



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Are there any victorian cichlids that could be advised to beginners to the cichlid hobby? I know of haplochromis ruby green and H. thereuterion (the latter of which is said to be so docile that one person kept a swordtail colony with them without incident), but are there any others? To give some perspective, the tank will be about 40 by 19 inches in floorplan.


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

This is my first attempt at Victorian cichlids, as well. When doing the reading prior to selecting my first species, I searched the pictures to find a species that was pleasing for me to look at and a good size( I did not want to get tired of them), then looked for aggression comments (I am used to aggressive just not extremely aggressive), next was availability and price, then looked at the CARES list for classification. I chose ones that were near threatened or vulnerable, staying away from endangered, critically endangered or extinct in the wild ( I didn't want a screwup to wipe out a colony of an endangered species, as I gain experience, I can include those). My choice was Pundamillia sp. "Hippo Point" Blue Bar". I bought a colony of 3/4" to 1" three months ago, and so far no tank deaths (the largest ones are 2"+ now and starting to color up) so I am quite pleased. The H. sp. "ruby green" would have also fit my criteria; plus they are less aggressive according to the profile.

Good luck with your choice.
Joe


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Would the tank's short height (it is about 12" high) be a problem?


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

They are not bottom dwellers (mine free swim in open water at or below the center line)(that may actually be because my rocks are stacked to the center line), and judging from other cichlids, when the have to get away, they go to the top of the tank, 12" isn't much escape room. But if you aquascape your rock pile (territories) at one end or one corner and provide some type of maze (good hiding places that can't be considered territories) at the other end, maybe.

I think that size is probably better for a grow out tank than for an adult group or colony. Buy them small and if you really like caring for them (even at 2", I adore watching them) then get a larger tank. If not, there is always the classified section.

Joe


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hap. Burtoni (actually a tang, but looks and acts like a vic) and hippo point salmon are great vics to learn on that are readily available in the hobby.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

What are Jewels considered these days?


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

miDnIghtEr20C said:


> What are Jewels considered these days?


West african, they require conditions more similar to most new world cichlids.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

Ahhh.. thanks. I remember back in 93 or so, I think, probably wrong, but I thought they were grouped with the Vics. Thanks for the schooling.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

miDnIghtEr20C said:


> Ahhh.. thanks. I remember back in 93 or so, I think, probably wrong, but I thought they were grouped with the Vics. Thanks for the schooling.


No problem. Its interesting watching how things have changed with both more info on some fish, and the internet giving us access beyond books and local fish stores on a lot of these species. If i had access to the info out there now that is easy to find, i would have killed a lot less fish back in the mid to late 90's LOL


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

You're telling me. Last I left the Cichlids, the Zebras and Kenyis and such were Pseudotropheus and Johanni were Melanochromis and such.  Anyhoo. I digress.


----------

